
Google Doesn’t Want What’s Best for Us - nbmh
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/12/opinion/sunday/google-tech-diversity-memo.html?ribbon-ad-idx=6&src=trending&module=Ribbon&version=origin&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Trending&pgtype=article&pagewanted=all
======
Bucephalus355
“Without realizing the implications, a handful of tech leaders at Google and
Facebook have built the most pervasive, centralized systems for steering human
attention that has ever existed, while enabling skilled actors (addictive
apps, bots, foreign governments) to hijack our attention for manipulative
ends.”

Couldn't agree more......

